# Hair length, all guesses welcome!



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

I have looked around and have noticed other threads about hair lengths, but some of them were bit old and I don't know your feelings on thread necro.

I know that 3.5 weeks is too early to be sure, but I would like more information on what to look for to help determine hair length.

She has been a fluff ball since I got her (2 days) much moreso than her little brother, and without any real basis in fact I just had a feeling that her hair would be longer. Recently her fuzz seems to be more of an undercoat with more and more long hairs popping out every day. Easily twice as long as the rest and she seems to have more tufts around her face and ears.

I already have one short haired orange tabby and one long haired all black. Her being a calico I would be tickled pink to have her somewhere in the middle.
no matter what the end result, I know she will be a gorgeous one.

The face picture isn't great because I had just wiped her down with a moist paper towel. She made a little mess with her milk.


----------



## punk4life2882 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am not sure about the hair length but one thing i am sure about is how cute she is!!


----------



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you! I certainly think so, I fell in love with that face the moment I saw her.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The only way to be sure of her hair length is to send her to me for in depth study. Be prepared for at least a year long examination.


----------



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

Leazie said:


> The only way to be sure of her hair length is to send her to me for in depth study. Be prepared for at least a year long examination.


Heh. I don't think you could give her up after a year! Heck, she had me wrapped around her little finger from day one. :love2


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Awwww! I love calicos!
I did have one, sort of... Disco was calico, but she's been missing since March. Zinny, her sister, is more of a Tortie (but dilute with gray and cream, rather than black and orange)

I would say definitely not a short hair. Probably medium, if not longer.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I think she will be longhair, but could be medium longhair. She sure is a sweetie pie, cut as can be. Lucky you!


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm going on a limb here and saying medium. She is definately not a longhair, but not really a shorthair. So, somewhere in between, I think. Most of the longhaird kittens I have seen have quite a bit more length on their fur at that age, and Arwen was a complete fluffball. I also know that Rosalie's kitten "Bones"(one of the four boys we found homes for) wound up being a medium haired cat, and he looked a lot like that. The only surefire way is to wait and see.


----------



## punk4life2882 (Aug 27, 2011)

If you look under "Meet My Kitty" in this forum and look at "Monty from kitten to now", there are pictures of my cat and when he was younger he was kinda fluffy but then it went away and he looked like more of a short hair. Now he is not a fluff ball but he has long hair (especially his tail!). The hair behind his shoulder blades is short and it gets progressively longer the farther back it goes on him. Just giving you an example of how it can be deceiving and how you probably wont know till he is full grown!


----------



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses!

Even though I know she is far too young to really know for sure, I love speculating and trying to picture what a beauty she will be. 
I am still leaning towards medium to long, and, although I do love her funny little tail, I am really looking forward to it starting to look more like a cat tail than a rat tail. 

Part of me wants her to stay this tiny and precious forever, and part of me wants her all grown up and wise and beautiful.
It's tough being a Mom.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My bet is that she is a short haired cat. Both of my cats are medium haired, and their fur were a lot longer and fluffier at 3-4 weeks than your baby. She is cute though 

This is how my cat Meatball looks like at week 3


----------



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine is still pretty bald on her belly, and her legs have really just started puffing up. Do you think that having been born of a malnourished and feral mother that her hair growth is stunted or is that normal for kittens of this age?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

It could be the case. We all know how neutrient affect cat/kittens fur, right?  Frankly, your kittens fur texture looks a bit aweful to me. It looks somewhat coarse and dull. But it could be just the picture. And I'm pretty sure with your care she will be in a lot better shape in no time.

Anyway, kittens lose their baby fur somewhere around 4-6 month, and what they have after that is what they will look like. My first cat (when I was a kid) was a short haired calico, just like your baby, but we brought her home thinking she is long haired because she looks soooo fluffy when she was a kitten...


----------



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

yingying said:


> Frankly, your kittens fur texture looks a bit aweful to me. It looks somewhat coarse and dull. But it could be just the picture.


Hm. Must be the picture. It isn't course at all it is as soft as can be, although I suppose it is a bit on the dull side. I just chalked that up to kitten fuzz. Could it be something else?
My Big Jim, a 3 year old orange tabby, doesn't have shiny fur either. He is a short hair but still fuzzy, does that make sense?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

It could be genetic, just like us human have different hair textures, but it is also related to diet. Better diet will make fur smoothier and shiner. What are you feeding your Jim?


----------



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

yingying said:


> It could be genetic, just like us human have different hair textures, but it is also related to diet. Better diet will make fur smoothier and shiner. What are you feeding your Jim?


A dry food for indoor adult cats (I forget the name) and a daily serving of canned food. Both high quality.
My other cat, Dibo, a long haired black male, eats the same food and his hair is about as shiny and silky as hair can get.


----------



## mamaJ (Aug 26, 2011)

There are pictures of all three of my sweeties here:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/147201-meet-my-buddies.html


----------

